# Where to spot Chrome cars?



## crskyline (Oct 23, 2009)

Recently I have just became a fan of Chrome painting cars, but I realised most of the Chrome cars are in the Arabian Gulf States. So, anyone know where else I can spot Chrome cars?


----------



## nerdly_dood (Mar 23, 2007)

crskyline said:


> Recently I have just became a fan of Chrome painting cars, but I realised most of the Chrome cars are in the Arabian Gulf States. So, anyone know where else I can spot Chrome cars?


Sure, Google image search. :banana:

Click on the banana. You know you want to.


----------



## russianpride (Dec 22, 2008)

crskyline said:


> Recently I have just became a fan of Chrome painting cars, but I realised most of the Chrome cars are in the Arabian Gulf States. So, anyone know where else I can spot Chrome cars?


Moscow, Russia

Lamborghini Murciélago



















http://www.autogespot.com/nl/viewimages.php?id=c214748364830062010114323

Bugatti Veyron 16.4 Grand Sport










http://www.autogespot.com/nl/viewimages.php?id=c214748364814122010104213

Bugatti Veyron 16.4 Status Design










http://www.autogespot.com/nl/viewimages.php?id=c214748364809102010093033

McLaren SLR










Bentley Continental GT










http://www.autogespot.com/nl/viewimages.php?id=c214748364819062010232059










http://www.autogespot.com/nl/viewimages.php?id=c214748364808112010195049

Audi S5










Mercedes S500










Gold 

Audi R8










http://www.autogespot.com/nl/viewimages.php?id=c214748364809072010131431

Porsche 911 Turbo










BMW M5










Cold/Chrome



















BMW X5 M


----------

